# IMPORTANT: New squatting law in Holland



## klots (Jun 1, 2010)

Today a new law passed the senate making squatting a FELONY
From october 1st, squatting will be illegal under any circumstances. 
You can be convicted up to* 2 years and 8 months in prison*
Not just the squatting becomes a felony, also being inside a squat is a crime, punishment up to 2 years in prison.
The police now gets the right to arrest people and enter and evict houses if they have the suspicion it involves squatters.
This is pretty much the basic story, i"m working on a translation of the entire law, i"ll post it here when i"m done.
Keep you informed.
FUCK THE LAW
IDEALEN VERBIED JE NIET, KRAKEN GAAT DOOR!


----------



## klots (Sep 27, 2010)

A message from our lawyer:



> dear clients, ex-clients, future clients,
> 
> As of the first of october 2010, the nationwide squatting ban will be coming into effect. This could mean that quite a lot is going to change concerning squatting actions. Not only is it probable that this law will be used to take action against new squatting actions, chances are quite big that the new law will be used against allready existing squats. Of major importance is that this law does not only makes it illegal to squat, but it also gives the police the authority to actually evict squats.
> 
> ...


----------



## klots (Sep 27, 2010)

In the meanwhile the Squatting Action Days have kicked off with a demonstration on the Dam square, where a couple hundred squatters slept, juggled, installed giveaway-shops, handed out free food an software, cut hair and what not, to show what social/cultural initiatives are being kicked in the streets next week.
After that, the former main office of the Amsterdam Fire Department (weesperzijde 99) was squatted by a large group of people to create a new social centre.
Program for coming days: 

Sunday the 26th 

19:00 Voku and drinks 
20:00 Open meeting to discuss the future of the place 
22:00 Punk night and concerts. Bring your instruments and amplifiers and do your thing! 

Monday the 27th 

10:00 Yoga and massage 
13:00 Graffiti Jam. Bring spray cans and wooden boards if you can! 
14:00 Intro to free software movement 
16:00 Presentation of DIY laser cutter 
18:00 Barricading 101 
19:00 Voku and drinks 
19:30 Political campaigning 
21:00 Security on the street: CCTV part 1 
23:00 Movie 

Tuesday the 28th 

13:00 Banner painting 
13:00 File sharing online 
15:00 Excursion 
18:00 Info talk on recent repression against activists in Russia and Belarus 
19:00 Voku and drinks 
20:00 Federated & secure communication systems: diaspora code review + discussion 
21:00 Boy scout tricks 
22:00 Movie 

Wednesday the 29th 

13:00 Spirit of Squatters collective â€“ action filming 
14:00 Capoeira â€“ bring sport gear! 
15:00 Security on the street: CCTV part 2 
17:00 Security & privacy online part 1: IRC and Lorea 
19:00 Voku and drinks 
20:00 Security & privacy online part 2: GPG 
23:00 Movie and DJ's 

Always open: 

Media Centre â€“ space for sharing all your electronic activist material 
Squatters Linux User Group (SLUG) corner 
Art Exhibition 











The same day a large group of squatters and students liberated a huge building of the University of Utrecht, offices were squatted in Emmen and Amsterdam, a former zoo was squatted in the Hague,and large pieces of land were squatted in Leuth and Millingen. in Breda the giveawayshop at the Van Coothplein was re-squatted after the first eviction last january. But this time we also squatted the building next door, creating a huge autonomous space in the city center of Breda.
This is only the beginning, so come join our struggle in any way you can!
All over the country actions and demonstrations are planned, and we are preparing for war!

YOU CAN'T EVICT IDEALS!
SQUATTING GOES ON!

IDEALEN ONTRUIM JE NIET
KRAKEN GAAT DOOR!


----------



## Brand0nRagged (Sep 27, 2010)

i sent time squatting in holland last year and loved it. theswe new laws are dumb.


----------

